

Cook up presentations with Git - jingweno
https://github.com/jingweno/jekyll_and_hyde
JekyllAndHyde is a HTML presentation generator that generates a basic Jekyll scaffold with Slippy hooking up.
======
thomas11
An alternative that's been around for a while is Pandoc, a document converter
written in Haskell. It can make S5 and Slidy slide decks from Markdown.

[http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/README.html#producing-
html-...](http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/README.html#producing-html-slide-
shows-with-pandoc)

~~~
jingweno
That's pretty cool! Thanks thomas11! Since jekyll_and_hyde is based on jekyll,
it supports Textile as well.

------
JonnieCache
Looked at the demo: it makes a total mess all over my history stack.

If you're trying to be "trend and geek," build a system that doesn't break the
back button. Unless you're building a CSS3-only engine, you don't have to
store the state in the URL. You can still parse the URL fragment to allow
people to deep link the slides, having a small "link to this slide" button is
worth it not to have to force the user to click back 20 times to leave the
presentation.

Although I guess if you're using the TOC to navigate the slides non-linearly
it could be considered a feature.

~~~
jingweno
Thanks for the comments JonnieCache!

Hmm...I guess this is more a preference on how to use the back button on a
browser. If you have open up any GitHub's repository on a HTML 5 compatible
browser, you can find that it has similar design.

jekyll_and_hyde is just a simple hook over jekyll and slippy(the jQuery plugin
that make your HTML file a presentation). It doesn't force you to use slippy
as the presentation library. To use other library/template for your
presentation, you may type in "jh new new_presentation
--template=your_template_git_repo" during its creation.

------
joshfinnie
This is quite impressive, I have to admit. Though being that there is a Jekyll
python-clone called Hyde, I thought they were finally being brought
togetherf...

------
icco
This is nice, although it's pretty similar to Showoff.
<https://github.com/schacon/showoff>

~~~
jingweno
Showoff is pretty cool too! But the shiniest point of jekyll_and_hyde that I
would like to mention is its tight integration with jekyll, which is the
GitHub Pages rendering engine. That means you can publish your slides just by
simply pushing it up to GitHub :).

~~~
icco
Ture, although you can also just run showoff github and have the same thing :p

------
burgerbrain
I think I'll just stick with Beamer. Not seeing any clear advantages here.

~~~
jingweno
Beamer is pretty cool too. I myself like ti a lot. One shiniest point of
jekyll_and_hyde is its tied integration with GitHub, which runs a jekyll
rendering engine for its GitHub Pages. You can just simply push your
presentation markup to GitHub and it works.

------
waratuman
This is awesome! So much better then taking a USB or downloading a file. Will
definitely be using this.

~~~
burgerbrain
If you can upload an html presentation, why can't you upload any other sort of
presentation?

~~~
jingweno
The things is you wanna minimize your toolset of making your presentation,
such as just using Git and Textile. Of course other sort of presentation has
their places

------
nagnatron
You've made my day.

Finally making presentations won't suck so bad. Or at least I hope it won't.

------
suyash
It's pretty cool but I would rather use HTML5 and maybe jQuery, that would be
easier I guess

------
shareme
Thanks jingweno, will start using it this week for my own dev slide
collection.

